# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  cần phần mềm kéo băng thông

## freedomf

tình hình là mình dùng mạng chung với nhiều người. vì thế khi những máy khác download là sảy ra tình trạng lag. mà mình nghe nói có phần mềm hút băng thông về máy mình. vậy ai bít poss link cho mình với nha. thanks nhìu.

----------

